# What will they think of next?



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I find this pretty funny.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIGEON-COOP-PEN...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e437fe8b


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

well, its portable as far as it has wheels and could roll a few yards along a flat surface.
No suspension so wouldnt like to "tow" it very far before it shook apart .... oh, no towbar so couldnt do that anyway lol


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Those Amish are sure on top of the technology


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Like the way you just move it when the poop piles up. Fertilize as you go.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing but a kitbox on wheels attached to a chicken tractor.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

This looks like a chicken coop that was adapted to house pigeons as well. Note the walk way from coop to aviay. This is a typical runway for hens. The entire loft is moved from spot to spot for free grazing, and feeding lawn. Just lift from aviary and pull. Either way very clever. Did you check out the price?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> This looks like a chicken coop that was adapted to house pigeons as well. Note the walk way from coop to aviay. This is a typical runway for hens. The entire loft is moved from spot to spot for free grazing, and feeding lawn. Just lift from aviary and pull. Either way very clever. Did you check out the price?


Im sure the amish could build you anything you need , they are very handy when it comes to any kind of shelter, give them an idea and they will impress you everytime ... they got mad building skills fo sho


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey when you gotta bring the birds to the club or a toss. You could bring the whole loft.
No more baskets. LOL


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*Amish*



JRNY said:


> I find this pretty funny.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PIGEON-COOP-PEN...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e437fe8b


it's Amish too!! )


----------

